# Festival du Court métrage



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2003)

Parlons un peu de choses sérieuses : alors voilà je fais un peu de pub pour mon festival adoré et je vous invite à venir assister à quelques scéances de ce festival que le monde entier nous envie (je surenchérit un peu) et dont on ne parle pas assez, d'autant que la chaine qui diffuse les pornos du 1er samedi du mois commence à se désinvestir petit à petit de ce format cinématographique qui je le rappelle à permis à grand nombre de réalisateurs et acteurs(trices) de faire leur débuts et de s'y faire connaitre. Venez nombreux !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2003)

N'hésitez pas à donner vos commentaires sur le festival, les films que vous auriez vu. Si çà vous interesse (faîtes le moi savoir), je serais votre envoyé spécial et vous ferais chaque soir un petit topo des films que j'aurais vu pendant la journée. Sympa, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je ne connais pas encore les différents thèmes de cette année (l'année dernière, on avait eu le droit à "la vache", et il y a deux ans un thème SM, et oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je mène ma petite enquête.
Tenez voilà l'un de mes coups de coeur




Psyshow avec Jean-François Gallote





  Père et Fille de Michael Dudok de Wit  





Confessions dans un bain : film oh combien poilant de Marc Gibaja

et puis un petit dernier pour la route




Tous à table où l'histoire d'une soirée d'anniversaire (le monsieur en photo) qui part en vrille suite à une devinette que je vais m'empresser de vous poser (attention pas de tricheur, qui vont chercher la réponse sur Google, non messieurs, passez votre chemin dans ce cas là ou alors mettez à contribution vos méninges) :
"Alors voilà : ça se passe en Amazonie, sur une souche darbre, trois fourmis marchent à la queuleuleu... La première fourmi dit qu'elle a 2 fourmis derrière elle et 0 devant.
La deuxième dit qu'elle a une fourmi devant et une derrière.
La troisième (une fourmi rouge) dit qu'elle voit 2 fourmis devant et 2 derrière.
Comment celà est-il possible ?"

A vous de jouer


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2003)

Tu vois, dés qu'on essaie de faire dans le culturel, ça marche pas...

Ce qui leur faut c'est du sexe, de la violence...

Moi je voulais pas tout ça ce sont eux qui m'ont forcé...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]
Pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir mis des images !!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2003)

Elle ne m'avait pas échappé, j'en suis encore tout émoustillé...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Elle ne m'avait pas échappé, j'en suis encore tout émoustillé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

coquin, va


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> 
"Alors voilà : ça se passe en Amazonie, sur une souche darbre, trois fourmis marchent à la queuleuleu... La première fourmi dit qu'elle a 2 fourmis derrière elle et 0 devant.
La deuxième dit qu'elle a une fourmi devant et une derrière.
La troisième (une fourmi rouge) dit qu'elle voit 2 fourmis devant et 2 derrière.
Comment celà est-il possible ?"
A vous de jouer





  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, on sèche ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2003)

Elle serait pas plutôt noire cette fourmi pour voir des fourmis partout ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2003)

Ah enfin, je viens de vous dégotter *les thèmes*  des panoramas de cette année. 
Mais avant tout, petit rappel. Pour ceux qui ne seraient pas au courant le festival est divisé en "programmes" : *les internationnaux* , où pendant 2 heures sont projettés comme le nom l'indique des courts métrages de tous les pays (corée, argentine, pologne, Lituanie, Angleterre, France) et croyez moi, on a souvent de jolis surprises. Les films francais concourrent également dans le programme *francais* pour le palmarès du meilleur film court français (çà tombe sous le sens). Un concours *régionnal* récompensant les meilleurs films soutenus par les conseils régionnaux. 
A noter également une *compétition numérique*  qui devrait peut-être interesser certains d'entre vous et qui fêtera sa deuxième année d'existence.Film de fiction ou d'animation, expérimental ou documentaire, le numérique s'approprie et mélange tous les genres, en toute liberté. Pour la deuxième année, cette compétition explore l'univers de la production numérique en présentant une cinquantaine de courts métrages (retenus parmi 1500 films provenant de plus de 60 pays) qui illustrent toute la diversité et la vitalité d'un support en plein boum. Véritable creuset d'images et d'idées, cette sélection offre une occasion unique de se confronter à une expérience de cinéma, entre imaginaire débridé et regard aigu sur le monde.
Ajoutez a celà du cinéma aborigène, franco-africain et québécois, et vous obtenez un festival très "Benetton" cette année. 
D'autant que la rétrospective cette année continue sur cette voie.
Voici les thèmes :

*_Thème sur l'Algérie_ : sept programmes pour rendre hommage à ce pays, à son peuple, à tous ceux qui se battent pour réaliser des films, qui plus est des courts métrages, sans aucun moyen technique ni soutien financier

*_Thème sur l'Allemagne_ qui occupe aujourd'hui une place de choix sur la scène internationale du court métrage par le nombre et la qualité de ses réalisations. Cette production bénéficie non seulement d'un système décentralisé qui permet à de nombreux organismes de s'épanouir au niveau des Länder (écoles, maisons de production, aides régionales), mais aussi d'une histoire riche et singulière.
Près de 50 films 

*_Thème sur Venise_. Venise joue à tenir son rang, et les innombrables cinéastes quelle continue dinspirer mettent en relief, par la diversité de leurs uvres, laspect protéiforme de la ville, avec ses nombreuses richesses mais aussi ses contradictions les plus flagrantes. Le court métrage, même sil ne travaille pas toujours sur les mêmes mythologies que le long, n a pas oublié la lagune. 

Voilà je vais préparer mes scéances et je vous tiendrais au courant bien que pour l'instant ce thread ne déchaine pas les foules. Merci de m'apporter votre soutien (carte bleue et chèques-voyages acceptés). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'hésitez pas à faire part de vos expériences dans le domaine du court. Quel est le meilleur court métrage que vous avez vu. Un peu de nerf, de diou


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Elle serait pas plutôt noire cette fourmi pour voir des fourmis partout ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan, elle est rouge dans mon histoire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais peut-être que tu l'as connais avec un rabbin ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Bon, donne la réponse, je ronge mon frein...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Bon, donne la réponse, je ronge mon frein...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je voudrais bien mais j'attends d'abord que l'on me fasse des propositions (à la devinette bien sur : je suis casé moi !)


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Ben d'aprés moi, la fourmi rouge, va bouffer les deux de devant...

La vie étant ce qu'elle est, il y a fort à parier pour qu'elle les chie...

Donc du coup, tôt au tard y en aura deux derrière....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Ben d'aprés moi, la fourmi rouge, va bouffer les deux de devant...

La vie étant ce qu'elle est, il y a fort à parier pour qu'elle les chie...

Donc du coup, tôt au tard y en aura deux derrière.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a de l'idée, mais ce n'est pas aussi scato que çà la réponse. Enfin, çà fait quand même plaisir de voir une tentative de réponse. Continue, je ne doute pas un seul instant que quelqu'un (peut-être toi Sonnyboy) trouve la solution.
Allez çà joue comme dirait l'autre.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Oh non, zut !!

Je veux la réponse...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
"Alors voilà : ça se passe en Amazonie, sur une souche darbre, trois fourmis marchent à la queuleuleu... La première fourmi dit qu'elle a 2 fourmis derrière elle et 0 devant.
La deuxième dit qu'elle a une fourmi devant et une derrière.
La troisième (une fourmi rouge) dit qu'elle voit 2 fourmis devant et 2 derrière.
Comment celà est-il possible ?"




* 

[/QUOTE]

Vu le faible nombre de participation(s) (merci à Sonnyboy d'avoir joué le jeu !!), la réponse à la devinette posée par ma personne va bientôt apparaître sur vos écrans chez vous, en direct live. 
Allez demain, je fais la correction, donc si demain il y a encore des personnes qui veulent rendre leur copie, n'hésitez pas. D'ailleurs, ma signature va désormais faire office de pub.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

J'attends...

En fait j'ai trouvé...

Elle voit deux fourmis devant elle, mais elle voit aussi de "derrières" devant elle !!!

Yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * J'attends...

En fait j'ai trouvé...

Elle voit deux fourmis devant elle, mais elle voit aussi de "derrières" devant elle !!!

Yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]





Non, non, toujours pas çà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle dit qu'elle voit 2 fourmis devant elle et 2 derrière elle


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

T'es sur que c'est pas ça ?

C'était chié comme explication.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * T'es sur que c'est pas ça ?

C'était chié comme explication.   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui oui je suis sur : il y a plus simple je t'assure !


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

oui oui je suis sur : il y a plus simple je t'assure !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Les fourmis marchent-elles en ligne droite, ou forment-elles une ronde ?


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

Elle marche à reculons


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

Je viens de faire l'essai, et je pense qu'elles tournent en rond


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je viens de faire l'essai, et je pense qu'elles tournent en rond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu jouais quel rôle, barbarella ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, pour tourner en rond, ça tourne en rond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est du Michelin tout craché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A trop chercher, vous allez être crevés, moi, je préfère me dégonfler, j'aime pas me mettre la pression.


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu jouais quel rôle, barbarella ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, pour tourner en rond, ça tourne en rond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est du Michelin tout craché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A trop chercher, vous allez être crevés, moi, je préfère me dégonfler, j'aime pas me mettre la pression.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je suis increvable, et j'ai mes crampons pour pas déraper


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Les fourmis marchent-elles en ligne droite, ou forment-elles une ronde ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Elles marchent en ligne droite, en file indienne, à la queue leu leu comme disait l'autre (Bévu, Béru, Berlu, je sais plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Le jeu continue..... et bientôt la réponse


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />*"Alors voilà : ça se passe en Amazonie, sur une souche darbre, trois fourmis marchent à la queuleuleu... La première fourmi dit qu'elle a 2 fourmis derrière elle et 0 devant.
La deuxième dit qu'elle a une fourmi devant et une derrière.
La troisième (une fourmi rouge) dit qu'elle voit 2 fourmis devant et 2 derrière.
Comment celà est-il possible ?"
A vous de jouer*

[/QUOTE]

Bon, si l'on considère que la couleur a de l'importance, puisqu'il est expréssement mentionné que la troisième fourmi est rouge, il n' y a pas trois  mais cinq fourmis, quatre noires et une rouge.

La première fourmi noire a effectivement deux foumis derrière elle, une noire et une rouge. La seconde une fourmi devant, une noire et une derrière, une rouge. La troisème deux foumis noires devant, et deux foumis noires derrière.

Elle sont au total trois à marcher car les deux dernières sont HS.

Vite un aspro


----------



## prerima (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bon, si l'on considère que la couleur a de l'importance, puisqu'il est expréssement mentionné que la troisième fourmi est rouge* 

[/QUOTE]

La couleur n'a peut êre pas d'importance ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  il n' y a pas trois  mais cinq fourmis, quatre noires et une rouge.
La première fourmi noire a effectivement deux foumis derrière elle, une noire et une rouge. La seconde une fourmi devant, une noire et une derrière, une rouge. La troisème deux foumis noires devant, et deux foumis noires derrière.

Elle sont au total trois à marcher car les deux dernières sont HS.

Vite un aspro    * 

[/QUOTE] 

Désolé ce n'est pas la bonne réponse, il n'y a que trois fourmis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prerima

Le jeu continue puisqu'il y a des participants
Finn_Atlas (c'est le fameux coup du 2 posteurs en 1, comme le shampoing..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, désolé !)


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé ce n'est pas la bonne réponse, il n'y a que trois fourmis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prerima * 

[/QUOTE]

As tu des preuves de ce que tu avances, nous on veut bien te croire, mais il faudrait des photos


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

Et en plus ils s'y mettent à deux, compagnons ne nous laissons pas emberlificoter par ces deux sadiques


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2003)

Bon, j'attends cette réponse...


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

As tu des preuves de ce que tu avances, nous on veut bien te croire, mais il faudrait des photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Absolument, et des témoins : qu'on m'appelle un tamanoir tout de suite et je vous règle ça en moins de deux (fourmis).


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

La fourmi du milieu louche et voit donc en double. Héhéhé, c'était hyper fastoche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii c'est paaaaaaaaaas çaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

Barbarella, calme-toi, tu vas nous péter un plomb.


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Barbarella, calme-toi, tu vas nous péter un plomb.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

En tout cas MOI,JE cherche.

Tiens une autre solution :

J'ai dernièrement lu dans un journal de mickey que les fourmis rouges d'Amazonie mangeaient les fourmis noires du même pays. Les foumis noires sont tout à fait au courant de cette déplorable habitude des fourmis rouges, elles sont donc averties. Et il est scientifiquement reconnu qu'une fourmi noire avertie en vaut deux. 
De la à trouver la solution de notre devinette, il n'y a plus qu'un pas à franchir.

Et voilà


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai dernièrement lu dans un journal de mickey que les fourmis rouges d'Amazonie mangeaient les fourmis noires du même pays. Les foumis noires son tout à fait au courant de cette déplorable habitude des fourmis rouges, elles sont donc averties. Et il est scientifiquement reconnu qu'une fourmi noire avertie en vaut deux. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Là, rien à dire, ça tient la route  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va falloir que je change de lectures, je laisse tomber national geographic, ils nous cachent tout, c'est une honte


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Là, rien à dire, ça tient la route  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va falloir que je change de lectures, je laisse tomber national geographic, ils nous cachent tout, c'est une honte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te recommande aussi Pif Gadget, et le journal de Barbie très instructif, 
sinon quand même national geographic c'est pas un mauvais canard


----------



## prerima (14 Janvier 2003)

Que de saines lectures.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La   couleur  n' a _peu-être _ pas d'importance....

Bon, vous voulez la réponse ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Que de saines lectures.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La   couleur  n' a peu-être  pas d'importance....

Bon, vous voulez la réponse ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'était pas prerima mais Finn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dur dur d'être 2 sur le même mac ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je réitère ma demande : vous voulez la réponse ou pas tout de suite ?
Plus fort j'entends rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La réponse est simplissime


----------



## barbarella (15 Janvier 2003)

Evidemment quand on la réponse c'est simple
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je crois que je vais déclarer forfait je voudrais dormir cette nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, faut voir avec les autres


----------



## Belphegor (15 Janvier 2003)

Sympa cette devinette,mais à part le dénomé Sonny,personne ne s'est approché de la réponse....


----------



## barbarella (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Evidemment quand on la réponse c'est simple
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , je crois que je vais déclarer forfait je voudrais dormir cette nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, faut voir avec les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est parce qu'elle se retourne, donc les deux de devant deviennent les deux de derrière. J'ai fait l'essai et ça marche.


----------



## prerima (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Evidemment quand on la réponse c'est simple
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je crois que je vais déclarer forfait je voudrais dormir cette nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, faut voir avec les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, je donne la réponse......à 20h00 ce soir
Que d'idées sympathiques Barbarella ! Mais où vas-tu chercher tout çà ? Tu as été fourmi dans ta vie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Apparemment Belphegor dit connaitre la réponse (et tant mieux de ne pas l'avoir donnée çà les fait cogiter- qui a dit pour une fois ????!-) mais je ne vois pas en quoi les différentes élucubrations de notre bad boy nicois sont proches de la solution. Il est aussi proche que Barbarella si je puis dire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Finn_Atlas le gros fainéant qui a pas eu la force de s'identifier.

poil au nez.


----------



## prerima (15 Janvier 2003)

Alors, ....................(roulement de tambour) ........................................      ........................................................................................................La...........................................................................................................troisième................................................................................................................fourmi...................................................................................................................est.....................................................                 ...........................................................................................................................................................................une.................................................................................................................menteuse !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































Désolé ! Voilà comme dans le film on ne sait qu'à la fin.
Merci d'avoir participé.
Et n'oubliez pas le festival du court du 28 janvier au 3 février alors n'hésitez pas à venir nombreux assister à une ou deux scéances. Pour ma part je vous en redirait un peu plus bientôt sur les films à voir (les plus attendus, les réalisateurs chouchou du public comme Romain Slocombe). 
A bientôt, 

Finn_Atlas


----------



## barbarella (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Alors, ....................(roulement de tambour).....La.............troisième.......fourmi.........est.............    ...une........................menteuse !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































Désolé ! Voilà comme dans le film on ne sait qu'à la fin.
Merci d'avoir participé.
Et n'oubliez pas le festival du court du 28 janvier au 3 février alors n'hésitez pas à venir nombreux assister à une ou deux scéances. Pour ma part je vous en redirait un peu plus bientôt sur les films à voir (les plus attendus, les réalisateurs chouchou du public comme Romain Slocombe). 
A bientôt, 

Finn_Atlas  * 

[/QUOTE]

eh bien voilà, je n'aurais jamais envisagé cette éventualité et si la prochaine fois tu mets moins de ............................ ça facilite la lecture, n'empêche que mes propositions n'étaient pas mal


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
n'empêche que mes propositions n'étaient pas mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







De là où tu étais jusqu'à la solution, à la nage, il t'aurait fallu des siècles.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Remarque, moi aussi, mais moi je ne vais pas jusqu'à prétendre que mes propositions n'étaient pas mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon, j'espère que ton adrénaline est retombée : tu commençais à m'inquiéter, on se serait cru au millionaire !


----------



## barbarella (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







De là où tu étais jusqu'à la solution, à la nage, il t'aurait fallu des siècles.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Remarque, moi aussi, mais moi je ne vais pas jusqu'à prétendre que mes propositions n'étaient pas mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon, j'espère que ton adrénaline est retombée : tu commençais à m'inquiéter, on se serait cru au millionaire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelles ont été tes propositions ?

Une, voire deux, pour être sympa.

Les miennes tenaient la route, et comme l'aurait dit Stendhal ou Brel le rouge et le noir ne s'épousent-ils pas ? (OK rien à voir)

N'empêche que je n'ai jamais connu de fourmi menteuse


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Quelles ont été tes propositions ?

Une, voire deux, pour être sympa.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Une seule, j'avoue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
N'empêche que je n'ai jamais connu de fourmi menteuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est parce que la Fontaine a été honteusement censuré. On devrait connaître la vraie version de la cigale et la fourmi:

"La souris n'est pas prêteuse,
C'est là son moindre défaut.
C'est en plus une sacrée menteuse,
Elle a passé l'été au pageot"


----------



## prerima (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Quelles ont été tes propositions ?

Une, voire deux, pour être sympa.

Les miennes tenaient la route, et comme l'aurait dit Stendhal ou Brel le rouge et le noir ne s'épousent-ils pas ? (OK rien à voir)

N'empêche que je n'ai jamais connu de fourmi menteuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est marrant ce que ce vous me faîtes penser aux acteurs qui jouent dans ce film (le dîner dont est tirée cette devinette). Au départ çà rigole, cà cogite, et puis çà se fout sur la gueule pour finir.
Il faut vraiment que vous le voyez ce court-métrage (je crois qu'il est passé sur la 2 ou la 5 un soir)

Voilà et je tiens à remercier tout le monde encore une fois, qu'ils aient posté une, deux, ou une multitude de fois (oui j'exagère !).

Sur ce bonne soirée


----------



## barbarella (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

C'est marrant ce que ce vous me faîtes penser aux acteurs qui jouent dans ce film (le dîner dont est tirée cette devinette). Au départ çà rigole, cà cogite, et puis çà se fout sur la gueule pour finir.
Il faut vraiment que vous le voyez ce court-métrage (je crois qu'il est passé sur la 2 ou la 5 un soir)

Voilà et je tiens à remercier tout le monde encore une fois, qu'ils aient posté une, deux, ou une multitude de fois (oui j'exagère !).

Sur ce bonne soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci prerima, et juste pour le plaisir on se le fout une dernière fois sur la gueule, mais c'est juste pour rire


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

C'est marrant ce que ce vous me faîtes penser aux acteurs qui jouent dans ce film (le dîner dont est tirée cette devinette). Au départ çà rigole, cà cogite, et puis çà se fout sur la gueule pour finir.
Il faut vraiment que vous le voyez ce court-métrage (je crois qu'il est passé sur la 2 ou la 5 un soir) * 

[/QUOTE]


Et barbarella qui voulait faire du cinéma ! 
En fait c'est pour l'aider que je l'ai charriée.
J'ai fait mon petit Pialat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ça me fait d'autant plus regretter le vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Suis-je pardonné ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

A force de parler de fourmi çà a fini par donner des idées à la Française des jeux pour leur nouvelle pub.
Tiens çà me donne une idée....


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2003)

Et hop une remontée de sujet. 

Bah oui le festival du court métrage commence demain soir. Faîtes chauffer les yeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors, je vous avez annoncé au début de ce thread que je vous ferez mon topo le soir de ma journée de court-mateur et un avis rapide (sans dévoiler les films) sur les différentes projections (et puis celles de prerima aussi !!!).

Alors si vous êtes OK, je commence demain. Voilà, les encouragements sont les bienvenues


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2003)

Un avant goût de ce que peut-être le festival. C'est la 25ème compétition nationnale et 15ème internationnale tout de même !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2003)

J'allais oublier :

*les membres du jury de la compétition internationnale (j'en connais aucun cette année). Voilà les photos :


















La compétition nationnale (là il y en a que je connais : notamment Georges Lopez. J'en trépigne d'avance)


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2003)

FR3 parlait du festival tout à l'heure (dans libre court) et ils ont passé au moins un court-métrage primé, si j'ai bien compris, l'année dernière ou il y a 2 ans. je n'ai pas tout vu mais ça avait l'air bien mais dur, dur. Il y en a un autre maintenant, mais j'ai des choses à lire.

ils doivent en reparler la semaine prochaine


----------



## prerima (1 Février 2003)

Bon bah çà y est : ca commence aujourd'hui avec la scéance d'ouverture.
J'ai mon abonnement (30 places). Me manque plus que le programme.

En ce qui concerne la scéance d'ouverture, je ne suis pas sur que je vais pouvoir y assister (autre chose de prévu ce soir). 

Alors oui, j'entends déjà les raleurs : "Finn il fait même pas son travail d'envoyé spécial correctement, euh !"
Je m'en excuse par avance. Je n'ai pas trop l'habitude de faire l'ouverture (je lui préfère la fermeture, moins "people", plus ambiance festival)

Sinon, LucG as-tu le nom du film qui a été diffusée sur FR3 ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2003)

Prerima c'est moi !!! Enfin je veux dire c''est moi qui ai posté sous son pseudo.

Je sais pas si je suis clair !!!


----------



## Luc G (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Prerima c'est moi !!! Enfin je veux dire c''est moi qui ai posté sous son pseudo.

Je sais pas si je suis clair !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

dans les salles obscrures, il vaut mieux qu'il ne fasse pas trop clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le film (ça tombe bien, j'ai un programme sous la main), ça devait être ou "le puits" de gabriel le Bomin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

dans les salles obscrures, il vaut mieux qu'il ne fasse pas trop clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pour le film (ça tombe bien, j'ai un programme sous la main), ça devait être ou "le puits" de gabriel le Bomin   * 

[/QUOTE]

Le puit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu disais ? Pas vu.

Bon je recherche un peu des news sur le court et vous en fait part bientôt (surement demain). Ce soir, pour moi c''est resto indien, et demain zou au festival.

Merci à LucG pour sa participation


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2003)

1ère scéance aujourd'hui à 13h00 : F11 (pour les nuls Français 11ème programme).

Alors je vous donne le menu :

-Le Papillon. Film d'animation de Jenny Rakotomamonjy (ouf !). 3 min30 (comme çà si c'est nul ca dure pas !).






Dans le Japon médiéval, le combat d'une jeune femme pour protéger la mémoire de son fiancé, samouraï mort à la guerre.

-L'Eclaircie. Fiction de 45 min par Frédéric Loustalot.




Farouk vit dans un foyer de jeunes travailleurs. Il fait la rencontre de Sarah, une prostituée qui fait la tournée des chambres tous les mois. Peu à peu, une histoire d'amour va naître. 

-Un petit service. Fiction de 10 min 30 d'Antoine Pereniguez. Avec Sergi Lopez (désolé je ne donne que les acteurs que je connais pour l'instant)




Après s'être égaré et être tombé en panne de voiture, Monsieur Michel fait la connaissance d'étranges individus dans un lieu isolé et atypique. Ces derniers lui proposent un marché... 

-Abîmes. Fiction de 20 min de Benoit Valère.




Frédéric Stern est médecin légiste. Pour tenir dans son métier, il a appris à vivre avec les morts dans un monde froid, clinique, distancié. Jusqu'au jour où il apprend qu'il est lui-même atteint d'une maladie grave. Frédéric se laisse alors envahir par un sentiment étrange, mélange de peur et d'ouverture au monde. 

-Plat du jour. Fiction de 12 min 50 de Sophie Boudre.Avec Bruno Chiche et Frédéric Diefenthal.




Scène de ménage et rencontre inopportune dans un bar. 

Les commentaires après la scéance....surement ce soir. je projette d'aller en voir d'autres. Vous serez tout ce soir.

Comme d'hab, si vous avez des commentaires (air "j'y crois plus trop")


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2003)

F11 (programme français n°11 pour les nuls).

Mes commentaires, mes analyses, mes notes :

-Le papillon : Simple, joli, court.
6/10

-L'éclaircie : bah mitigé. Manque de profondeur à mon avis. Pas assez poussé. Film intimiste. Un peu déçu. Quelques longueurs. Long, peut-être trop.
5/10

-Un petit service : Avec un Sergi Lopez que l'on voit peu mais qui est bon (je l'adore). Film excellent. Drôle. Très efficace (c'est comme çà que je juge les court-métrages. S'il fait rire, pleurer, ou réfléchir c'est qu'il produit son petit effet. Donc efficace).Les 2 pêcheurs (les 2 zygotos à droite de Sergi sur l'image au dessus) ont des sacrées tronches
8/10

-Abîmes : Cà commence fort (le légiste prends soin d'une main, celle de sa femme décédée).Touchant. Des phrase qui font réfléchir sur la mort : "ma mort je l'emmerde" (qui a dit avec un grand A !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







). "Faut pas se laisser fasciner" dit-il à une interne qui découpe un bout de viande d'un mec mort.
5,5/10

-Plat du jour : le  *meilleur* pour la fin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excellentissime. Hilarant à souhait. Michel Vuillermoz, vu dans quelques films, est génial dans le rôle de Lionnel le "boudin" qui tente de draguer Jeanne (Gwendoline Hanon vu ailleurs dans des films long métrage). 
L'histoire en gros : Jeanne et Louis (Diefenthal) se disputtent dans un café (elle a cauchemardé que Louis la trompé avec 6 Monica Belluci à poil dans le texte. S'en suit une querelle. Louis file au comptoir). Arrive le gros nul Lionnel qui tente une approche avec la dite Jeanne.
Des dialogues cultissimes : "On m'appelait le boudin !" "Fulguropoing" comme disait son héros !!!

9/10


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2003)

Bon je demande des encouragements que je n'ai pas eu jusqu'à présent.

Alors un petit sondage pour ce faire :

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1044157310Finn_Atlas">


*Voulez vous que je continue à parler du court-métrage sur MacG ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui oui oui oui, on adore !!!! Encore !!!!
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Oui pourquoi pas. C'est marrant de te voir démener comme un fou
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />le court-quoi ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Non, tout simplement
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Pourquoi faire ? Tu vois bien que çà n'interesse personne !!
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />De toute façon tout tes sujets ils sont nuls !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />Sans opinion
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />oui mais faudrait faire plus simple et plus ludique
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />C'est quoi le rapport avec le Mac ou MacG ???
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


VOTEZ au moins

Merci.

Si c'est positif, je continue. Sinon.....


----------



## barbarella (2 Février 2003)

A voté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . J'ai toujours admiré les personnes qui partagent leur enthousiasme, alors vas-y sans complexe,


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2003)

Oui, merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un peu de soutien enfin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cependant je suis un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




suite à Colombia. Mais il y a un thread pour celà.

Allez un peu de gaieté sur MacGé
Un peu de festival, çà ne fait pas de mal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

Bon, je continue (au moins pour Barbarella et pour l'autre personne qui a voté favorablemen,t mais je sais pas qui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) même si Zara s'en fiche (t'as qu'à voter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Hier, après F11, 2 programmes vus :
_le N1 (numérique n°1)
_le I6 (internationnal 6)

Alors tout d'abord le numérique 1 (je précise que la plupart de ces films sont en Béta Digital pour les amateurs) :

*Pas sommeil : film expérimental anglais de 7 min.
 [image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/image] 
Un garçon, une fille. Une histoire d'amour, si l'on peut dire. Dans un grand immeuble, deux collocataires passent une nuit de folie à danser, fumer, écouter aux portes, faire du head-banging, s'habiller, se déshabiller et s'envoyer leurs sentiments à la figure.

Bonne réalisation (écran en 2 parties, effet interessant). Bonne musique. Pas de dialogue

5,5/10

*Culture : doc. québecois de 17 min




"Culture" : 1) une civilisation particulière à un certain stade. 2) manières et goûts artistiques d'un groupe social. 3) toute la connaissance et les valeurs communes à la société. 4) la prolifération de micro-organismes dans un milieu fertile. 5) l'élevage de plantes ou d'animaux.

Lumière faible. Alternance de séquences ou l'on a une image sur 2. j'ai pas tout compris (le mec cherche un chéquier dans la maison de quelqu'un et puis ça pue !). Un peu lourd et long à la fin

2/10 (j'aurai pu zapper, je l'aurais fait !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Biotope : film d'animation français de 7 min




Charmante analogie entre l'univers du métro et le monde animal. A voir

Rien à dire. Très bon. Efficace.

8,5/10

*La quille : fiction française de 20 min




Raoul attend "la quille" et exulte. Néanmoins son passé de vétéran de la guerre d'Algérie lui a laissé un goût amer et depuis des années, il est à la recherche d'un Algérien avec lequel il a un compte à régler. 

Très bon. Excellente réalisation. Sujet difficile. J'ai été touché par ce film.

9/10

*Chanson pour un été fatal : expérimental taïwan de 7 min.




Deux âmes en peine dans l'ennui de l'été.

Le film est simple : à l'image un moustique qui bouge sur une feuille de papier (on ne voit que çà) et on écoute une fille qui a apparemment subi des sévices et elle le raconte à quelqu'un (flic ?).
Sujet difficile qui n'a pas besoin d'image. Ce décalage est interessant

6/10

*Fourmi : fiction de 17 min USA




Un homme dont la vie de couple est empoisonnée par la paranoïa et le refus part en quête de soulagement émotionnel. Ce qu'il rencontre dans les entrailles de sa ville le ramène chez lui, dans le nid trompeur dans lequel il se complaît, bercé d'illusions.

What for ?

2/10

*Freedub 1 : film francais expérimental de 7 min




L'animal est un homme doué de raison.

Très bonne musique de Spira. A voir de toute urgence (avant que Georges fasse tout péter !)

7/10

*Et aucun oiseau ne s'envole pas : Fiction (expérimental ?) franco-danois de 7 min




Une femme raconte l'influence d'un évènement de son enfance sur sa vie. 

Rien pigé. même style que Chanson pour un été fatal mais en moins bien. comme dit au dessus on nous raconte un truc (la voix est jolie) et en même temps on voit un cul qui trempe dans l'eau (faudra m'expliquer !)

4/10

*Pierrot : animation france de 7 min




Mademoiselle Lefèvre ne supportera pas qu'on dévalise son potager une seconde fois. Elle est pingre, la demoiselle, et le cerbère qui montera la garde devant sa maisonnette sera un bâtard court sur pattes et geignard... (D'après un conte de Maupassant). 

Très joli. Effet réussi.

7,5/10


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

j'allais oublier le I6 d'hier soir

* La fuite : fiction argentine cuba de 13 min




Le soir du nouvel an 2000, Marta passe en revue ceux qu'elle a perdus : son père, son mari et son fils. Des souvenirs qui altèrent son approche de la vie. 

C'est la goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le lavabo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







6/10

*La fabrication d'un prodigue : fiction irlandaise de 12 min




Une professeur de dessin se rend compte que l'un de ses élèves de douze ans est un peintre au talent prodigieux.

Attention je donne des détails sur le film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ne pas lire si vous voulez voir le film.
Elle pense que le génie du fils dépend du contexte familial (il est enfermé dans le placard (comme harry Potter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). elle se rend au domicile de la mère, lui explique qu'il ne faut pas empêcher sa créativité, lui dit que c'est stupide. Et pan ! Fulguropoing dans ta gueule ! La police arrive. S'en suit l'adoption par la prof. mais là il se met à peindre moins bien (de la merde dit un expert). Sur les bons conseils d'un psychiatre ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) elle trouve la solution pour qu'il repeigne comme avant ......

8/10

*Petits ratés : fiction US de 10 min




Olive, jeune skateuse destroy de quinze ans, sèche les cours, fume, repousse les hésitations d'un copain de classe admiratif et inepte, et se décide enfin à aller parler au jeune homme bizarre qu'elle a remarqué et qui attend son bus de l'autre côté de la rue.

Le fim porte bien son nom !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. franchement, il voulait en venir où le scénariste ? hein ?

1/10 (pour la qualité de musique de fin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Histoires de femmes : fiction portugaise de 26 min




Sonia et Branca sont amies mais elles n'arrivent pas à communiquer. 

Un film dans la tendance Almodovar.
De la liberté des femmes portugaises. Un film qui marque son territoire, hein Vasco (elle urine à un moment du film en plein milieu d'un centre commercial !!)
Marrant

7/10

*17 minutes de retard : fiction roumaine de 10 min




Tôt le matin, sa journée de travail commence par un crime. Tout est prévu, mais un étrange accident de voiture change la donne. Il retrouve son ex-petite amie dans un bar. L'endroit est calme et désert. Il aimerait se reposer un peu. 

J'aime pas quand c'est pas clair. Pas de début, pas de fin. Et le scénario ? Il est où ? hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







1/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*La permission : film coréen de 27 min




En Corée, en 1972. In-ho, un orphelin de guerre, profite de sa première perm pour se rendre dans une taverne. Il passe la nuit avec la serveuse. Le lendemain matin, il lui montre un anneau, et lui parle de sa sur disparue. 

Joliment filmé. interessant (désolé je sais pas quoi dire du film !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

7/10


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2003)

Super idée ce thread. J'ai pas trop le temps d'aller voir beaucoup de seances du coup tes critiques vont surement m'etre utile pour faire un choix. Sugestion: noter les seances plutot que chaque film?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

Bonne idée parce que c'est vrai que ça prend du temps là.

Donc pour l'instant la meilleure pour moi c'est F11 et la N1 est pas mal non plus.

Là je vais voir une F je sais plus combien. Je vous en dit plus bientôt


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Donc pour l'instant la meilleure pour moi c'est F11 et la N1 est pas mal non plus.

Là je vais voir une F je sais plus combien. Je vous en dit plus bientôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

F11 N1 I6,Fx : Je reconnais plus l'auvergnat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va falloir que je me mette aux langues numériques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou alors j'ai confondu cinéma et échec (putain, ces télécommandes, je n'y comprends rien).

En tous cas, bravo Finn'atlas pour ta persévérance (et ne te laisse pas décourager : peut-être quelqu'un va tilter sur un court-métrage dont tu parles, en parler à quelqu'un qui en parlera à quelqu'un qui en parlera en quelqu'un qui en parlera à un ami producteur et grâce à toi, le réalisateur pourra faire un film, etc.)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

F11 N1 I6,Fx : Je reconnais plus l'auvergnat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va falloir que je me mette aux langues numériques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ce soir c'était F8 : touché coulé ! je vous en parle demain dans la journée mais juste un petit mot : c'était le meilleur jusqu'à présent. Très très bonne scéance !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * En tous cas, bravo Finn'atlas pour ta persévérance * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci je suis touché (coulé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) 

Une dernière chose : je vous parle du court-métrage, je vous met des photos et puis .....rien de concret  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors,  voilà quelque chose à se mettre sous la dent


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Une dernière chose : je vous parle du court-métrage, je vous met des photos et puis .....rien de concret  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas grave, l'important c'est de donner envie.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

Oui peut-être mais c'est mieux tout de même avec des images qui bougent (=court-métrage pour les nuls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Au fait, y a un blem' : je peux pas les visionner : cà marche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Si quelqu'un a une idée........


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

Bon alors mes opinions un peu plus précisément des films de la scéance F8 d'hier soir.

*Playback





Quatre jeunes comédiens rencontrent des difficultés lors du doublage d'un feuilleton stupide. 

*Marrant mais aurait pu être encore plus drôle si l'idée (bonne au demeurant avait été plus poussée)* 

6/10

*Façade





Fin du mois d'août, à Paris. Un homme anxieux entre dans un vieil immeuble, un bouquet de fleurs à la main. Il va dîner chez une femme qu'il a rencontrée par petite annonce. Dans les autres appartements, les voisins vivent des crises individuelles passagères. Les histoires se croisent... 

*Alors là çà envoit du gros ! Belles tranches de vie. plein de vie. Formidable. Des acteurs très bons. Foncez le voir ! On y voit un i-book !* 

9/10

*Lignes de vie :






Un camp de concentration. Des bourreaux et des victimes. Présence de la mort. Jeux de concurrence pour combler le vide. L'un des prisonniers se surpasse. Il gagne et il meurt. Un autre le remplace... 


*une réflexion m'est venu à l'esprit à la fin du film : C'est bête mais je me suis demandé comment peut-on passer à coté d'une telle perle ? C'est......à voir. À ne pas rater.....Pour le souvenir* 

8/10

*200 dirhams :




Ali est un jeune berger qui vit dans la campagne marocaine. Un jour, alors qu'il promène ses moutons près de la nouvelle autoroute qui borde son village, il trouve comme par miracle un billet de 200 dirhams. 

*Une jolie histoire* 

7/10

*Fenêtre sur couple :





Antoine et Fany sont mariés depuis plusieurs années. Ils ont deux enfants. Fany travaille dans la pub et gagne bien sa vie. Antoine est au chômage. Contraint de rester à la maison, il s'occupe des enfants et effectue des tâches ménagères. Plus cette situation perdure, plus il devient obsessionnellement jaloux de la jouissance de sa femme... 

*Le film met le doigt là où çà fait mal !!!! Au fait on y voit 1 e-mac (et puis bien en gros plan !*








6,5/10


Alors au final, c'est la meilleure scéance à mon avis : de l'humour, du rêve, de la réflexion, du voyage et du Mac ! Que demande le peuple ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2003)

Cause maladie, fatigue et feignasserie, pas de court-métrage pour moi aujourd'hui. Donc la suite demain. 

Au fait jpmiss, si tu vas en voir, n'hésite pas à venir faire tes petits commentaires. Ca serait bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, ce soir, sur France 3 nous avons ceci :

_La nuit du court métrage 
Spécial Festival de Clermont-Ferrand
Mardi 4 Février à 01h30 sur France 3
Durée : 245 mn.


Magazine. 
Présenté par Olivier Montels
Genre : Magazine du court métrage
· «L'Alexandrophagie», réalisé par Sylvain Gillet 
· «Les Baisers des autres», réalisé par Carine Tardieu 
· «Les Inévitables», réalisé par Christophe Le Masne 
· «Peau de vache», réalisé par Gérald Hustache-Mathieu 
· «A propos d'Eric P.», réalisé par Pierre Merejkowsky 
· «Simon», réalisé par Régis Roinsard 
· «Le Conte du monde flottant», réalisé par Alain Escalle 
· «Outer Space», réalisé par Peter Tscherkassky 
· «Mes insomnies», réalisé par Valérie Gaudissart 
· «Inconnu à cette adresse», réalisé par Sandrine _


----------



## hl (4 Février 2003)

Il paraît qu'ils sont bien sombres les court-métrages coréens, tu confirmes ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2003)

Ceux de cette année tu veux dire ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2003)

Je suppose que tu sais que tu as la nuit du court métrage sur la trois, cette nuit, Finn ?

(PS. J'ai la flemme de regarder si tu en as déjà parlé)


----------



## hl (4 Février 2003)

Oui. Et il paraît aussi que le programme de ce soir était très intéressant (j'ai une webcam sur place)


----------



## hl (4 Février 2003)

Et il pleut comme vache qui pisse sur bibendum city (mais bon, ça c'est partout)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2003)

En fait je viens de vérifier : il n'y a que 4 court-métrage sud-coréens cette année. "la permission" dont j'ai parlé qui n'est pas dark du tout mais cinglant à la fin.
Un autre qui passe dans le programme enfant du mercredi (donc ils ont du éviter le style "deprime"). les 2 autres j'en sais rien.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Je suppose que tu sais que tu as la nuit du court métrage sur la trois, cette nuit, Finn ?

(PS. J'ai la flemme de regarder si tu en as déjà parlé)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'était écrit juste au dessus? Comme quoi, il y a plus flemmard que moi. merci quand même.

De plus à 00h10, sur Arte on a court-circuit (émission hebdomadaire).

Et Canal + au fait ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il se bouge un peu cette année pour le court-métrage. Y a 2 ans , je crois qu'ils avaient diffusé le samedi vers 12h00 des court d'animation. Si quelqu'un a des infos.....


----------



## hl (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * En fait je viens de vérifier : il n'y a que 4 court-métrage sud-coréens cette année. "la permission" dont j'ai parlé qui n'est pas dark du tout mais cinglant à la fin.
Un autre qui passe dans le programme enfant du mercredi (donc ils ont du éviter le style "deprime"). les 2 autres j'en sais rien.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ma "webcam" a vu ça sur le stand coréen, ça ne passe sans doute pas en projection officielle. Je me renseignerai plus à la prochaine connexion


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hl:</font><hr /> *Et il paraît aussi que le programme de ce soir était très intéressant * 

[/QUOTE]

Lequel ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hl:</font><hr /> * Et il pleut comme vache qui pisse sur bibendum city (mais bon, ça c'est partout) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui oui c'est vrai. Mais dis-moi tu es de Clermont ? Ca ne m'étonnerait pas vu le pseudo que tu as.....


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Oui oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'était écrit juste au dessus? Comme quoi, il y a plus flemmard que moi. merci quand même.

De plus à 00h10, sur Arte on a court-circuit (émission hebdomadaire).

Et Canal + au fait ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il se bouge un peu cette année pour le court-métrage. Y a 2 ans , je crois qu'ils avaient diffusé le samedi vers 12h00 des court d'animation. Si quelqu'un a des infos.....  * 

[/QUOTE]

le pire, c'est que j'ai lu les deux premières lignes du post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant à canal, je ne l'ai pas et j'ai pas vu de papiers parlant d'une diffusion quelconque (mais je suis rarement très au courant des programmes, même des chaînes que je ne peux pas regarder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hl (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Oui oui c'est vrai. Mais dis-moi tu es de Clermont ? Ca ne m'étonnerait pas vu le pseudo que tu as..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non pas moi, juste ma webcam


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Au fait jpmiss, si tu vas en voir, n'hésite pas à venir faire tes petits commentaires. Ca serait bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/i]   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et bien ecoute je suis super content d'avoir suivit tes conseils: je suis allé voir F8 au paris ce soir et vraiment j'ai pas perdu mon temps. vraiment sympa. Au moins avec le peu de temps dont je dispose j'ai tappé droit au but plutot que de risquer de le perdre (mon temps). Merci. Si tu as d'autres plans comme ca je suis preneur!
Par ailleurs, pendant le festival, tous les soirs il y'a des soirées sympas au velvet avec "la fine fleur de la scène electro francaise". je suis moyen electro mais bon, les boss sont des potes alors un peu de pub ca mange pas de pain et en plus l'ambiance est sympa. A ce propos ariel wizman se produira au velvet  mercredi 5 et non pas jeudi et vendredi comme prevu (c'est pas du scoop ca?)
@+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2003)

La F8 t'as plu ? Alors j'en suis bien content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










La F11 est bien aussi, bien que Abimes et l'éclaircie soit un peu long et un peu tristounet.

Sinon tente les numériques : il y a beaucoup de C-M pour 2 heures et quoiqu'il arrive, il y en a toujours qui font mouche.

Je vais en voir cette après-midi, j'en reparle ce soir.


Ariel Wizman au Velvet ?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















C'est où le Velvet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mince : je travaille demain et jeudi et je  serai pas à Clermont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tant pis, Prerima pourra toujours y aller.

merci pour le scoop


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2003)

Pour ceux qui aiment le court-métrage, ceux qui ne le connaissent pas, ceux qui me lisent mais comprennent pas l'intérêt, allez faire un petit tour  par là sur le site d'Arte 

Quelques bons court-métrages à visionner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vos commentaires, si vous voulez ?!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2003)

Le Velvet c'est l'ex Sonic, rue du coche (petite perpendiculaire a la place de Jaude coté nouvelles galeries). Ariel Wizeman viens mixer mercredi soir (il fait DJ a ses heures perdues). Les autres soirs y'a d'autres "pointures de l'electro" mais comme moi meme je suis pas super pointu en la matiere j'ai plus les noms en tete. En tous cas hier soir c'etait sympa apres une petite soirée de courts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si non on m'a dit que I8 est pas mal du tout. Tu l'as vue?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2003)

I8 ? bah non je n'y suis pas allé. Donc je peux pas te dire mais tu peux toujours aller voir  ici, sur la page du festival du court-métrage


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2003)

C'est reparti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors la N4 (numérique) :

Petite précision : je ne fais que rapporter les propos et les commentaires de personnes qui y sont allés (poil au nez.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


*Bit of human :*





Avant d'être, l'acte est libre, il implique plusieurs possibilités. L'individu est ce qu'est son acte. Face à la réalité, la liberté devient un simple idéal. Un film sur l'aléatoire... 

_Excellente idée, mal expoitée, bonne musique._ 

5/10

*Gare du Nord :*






Christian est un jeune homme d'une trentaine d'année. Il vit seul dans un appartement au 6ème étage d'un immeuble proche de la gare du Nord à Paris. Il fait des choses étranges, comme dormir dans sa salle de bain, filmer son appartement durant son absence. Son voisin, lui, pratique des rites venus de nulle part... 

_Rien compris car rien d'expliqué. Fantasmatique._ 

3/10

*Sophie Calle, près texte :* 





Sophie Calle a fait de sa vie une uvre d'art : chaque hasard de son existence est susceptible de se muer en performance intime. 

_Charmant. Une histoire de séduction._ 

8/10

*le faux pli :* 





Il n'y a pas de sol et tout est suspendu à des fils : les passants, les ouvriers, les policiers et même les prisonniers. Imaginez un jeune homme dans ce décor, lors de son premier jour d'embauche. 

_Génial, mais trop court. Aurais pu durer 20 min sans que celà gène...._ 

8/10

*Epiderme :* 





Ce n'est pas qu'une illusion. J'ai l'impression de vivre à la place de quelqu'un et j'essaie de matérialiser cette présence. C'est bien vivant. 

_Beau travail sur l'image. Poétique._ 

7/10

*Mélancolique in Chicoutimi :* 





Deux étrangers se rencontrent dans un hôtel. Une femme, à son premier jour au travail, et un homme, un Américain se cachant de quelque chose. Ils apprennent, en un jour, à se soucier l'un de l'autre. Mystères de la vie et autres énigmes

_Aurais très bien pu être un long métrage. 1er film du réalisateur. Bien construit. Bon jeu d'acteur._ 

7/10

*Boutons de tulipe :* 





Interprétation personnelle d'un poème de Roald Hoffmann, lauréat du prix Nobel de chimie. Tentative d'illustration de la manière dont la technologie change notre représentation du monde, avec des résultats qui s'avèrent ironiques et peu concluants. 

_Marrant._ 

7/10

*Ryusei-Kacho :* 





Ryusei-Kacho est renommé pour son inégalable habileté à toujours trouver une place dans le fameux métro japonais. Il n'a jamais échoué, jusqu'au jour où il tombe sur la belle et habile"Automatic Maria". 

_Génial. Manga dérision. Bonnes images de synthèse. Tout est bien fait._ 

9,5/10

Voili voila.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2003)

Cause oubli pas de retrospective sur ma journée court-métrage pour ce soir.
Demain, je vous racont tout.


poil au cou


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2003)

Bon, j'ai complètement manqué à mon devoir. Alors je me rattrape un peu avant la cloture de ce soir.

J'ai vu les scéances F1 avec un très très bon court métrage du nom  de "Das fantastiche nacht" réalisé par les United Blaireaux. je pense qu'il va avoir un prix celui-mà c'est sur. Digne des Monthy Pytons.

il y a eu la I 13 pas trop mal.

La I7 avec 2 super bons court métrages
-Evelyn : l'adorable morte-vivante
-Les étés de Léon Dai


Alors avec mon abonnement, j'ai eu la possibilité de voter pour un film dans chaque compétition.
je vous fait part de mes votes :
-Nationnal : Plat du jour 
-Internationnal : Les étés
-Numérique :Ryusei-Kacho

je vous donne le palmarès demain (je vais à la cérémonie de cloture à 23h00.
Je ferais aussi un petit bilan du festival.

Voilà


----------



## barbarella (9 Février 2003)

Ce soir c'est fini, pffffffffffff dommage


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2003)

Comme tu dis. Ce soir c'est tout le monde mac qui est en peine


----------



## barbarella (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Comme tu dis. Ce soir c'est tout le monde mac qui est en peine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

MacG va mettre le drapeau en berne


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2003)

ouais en berne à ordure....


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2003)

moi ce que je regrette c'est qu'il y avait, il y a quelques annees, sur ARTE une emission sur les court metrage (je ne me souvient plus du nom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si vous pouvez me le redonner) et qui etait SUPER SUPER SUPER Bien mais elle n'existe plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'etait plutot du court metrage avangardiste a mes yeux, des essais, des tests videos, et je ne retrouve plus cet esprit dans ce que je vois actuellement (il faut dire aussi que je regarde de moins en moins la boite a connerie).

Alors deja si vous pouvez me redonner le titre de cette emission je serais content


----------



## barbarella (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * moi ce que je regrette c'est qu'il y avait, il y a quelques annees, sur ARTE une emission sur les court metrage (je ne me souvient plus du nom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 si vous pouvez me le redonner) et qui etait SUPER SUPER SUPER Bien mais elle n'existe plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'etait plutot du court metrage avangardiste a mes yeux, des essais, des tests videos, et je ne retrouve plus cet esprit dans ce que je vois actuellement (il faut dire aussi que je regarde de moins en moins la boite a connerie).

Alors deja si vous pouvez me redonner le titre de cette emission je serais content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es allé voir dans la FAQ


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2003)

Oh merde je me serais trompé de forum?
je croyais etre sur MacGé...

bon ben a plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2003)

(mode je sais tout on)
Ca s'appelle court-circuit, c'est tous les lundis, sur Arte, vers midnight environ. j'en avais parlé ici-bas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(mode je sais tout off)


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2003)

Non, c'est pas ca dont je voulais parlé, ca avait plutot un nom comme shrek ou un truc dans le genre.
Oh maitre du court metrage vient aider ma memoire defectueuse


----------



## barbarella (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * (mode je sais tout on)
Ca s'appelle court-circuit, c'est tous les lundis, sur Arte, vers midnight environ. j'en avais parlé ici-bas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(mode je sais tout off)  * 

[/QUOTE]

[mode je sais tout]out[/mode je sais tout]


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2003)

oui, en parlant de quelques années, en fait ca fait 5 ou 7 ans que cette emission n'existe plus. Court-circuit existe tjrs.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

[mode je sais tout]out[/mode je sais tout]   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oh oui out le Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 On vient de me reprocher (car j'avais des fans messieurs dames) de ne pas avoir donné le palmarès. Bien que ma signature laissait à songer que le dit palmarès s'y trouvait.

Ô joie, ô bonheur, je m'en vais tout de suite réparer cette erreur. Ainsi, ce sujet pourra enfin, dans les abîmes plonger. Et rester à la pstérité.

Trève de poésie que je ne maîtrise que très mal (à l'occasion rappelez moi pour "et avec la tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Alors le palmarès rapidement :
Le Grand prix internationnal (je vous passe les roulements de tambour) a été attribué samedi à L'union fait la force (maginifique et o combien drôle film norvégien)

Le Grand Prix Nationnal a été attribué à La patience d'une mère (pas vu)

Le Grand PRix Numérique revient à N(éon) (pas vu non plus)

Le prix du public (pour lequel j'ai voté) maintenant :
-Internationnal------&gt;Cet homme charmant (parfaite comédie danoise qui tord le cou aux stéréotypes et préjugés : tout le monde comprendra pourquoi j'ai adoré)

-Nationnal----------&gt;La Chatte Andalouse (l'histoire d'une jeune religieuse qui hum hum comment dire termine l'oeuvre artistique d'une peintre sculpteur qui est morte : elle doit effectuer 3 moulages de phallus d'hommes pour terminer son oeuvre. Pas mal)

-Numérique---------&gt; Pigly. Génial ! Allez hop c'est bonus, regarder moi ca il y a la bande annonce et un extrait ici même 


Voilà, je vaios pas vous faire toute la liste (prix de la photo, de l'acteur, prix canal+.....)

Voilà le festival est bel et bien fini. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ne soyez pas triste : promis à la demande générale je reviens l'année prochaine pour vous bassiner les oreilles.

Un petit effort de votre part l'année prochaine serait bien vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pourquoi pas une AES (ou mini-AES à Clermont le temps du festival ou d'une scéance et puis l'occasion de se rencontrer) ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon on y est pas de toute façon. J'espère que celà vous a plu (bien qu'il soit difficile de parler de film surtout quand on est le seul ou presque à y avoir participer et voire même à s'y être interesser).

A l'année prochaine


----------



## barbarella (12 Février 2003)

Bravo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Février 2003)

Au passage il y a ce soir une émission court-métrage sur France 2 (desolé j'ai perdu le nom) spéciale clermont-ferrand.

c'est vers 1h00 pour les couche tard


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Au passage il y a ce soir une émission court-métrage sur France 2 (desolé j'ai perdu le nom) spéciale clermont-ferrand.

c'est vers 1h00 pour les couche tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est a 01h45 et ca s'appel "Histoires courtes"


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

a ne pas manquer ce soir pour ceux qui l'auraient pas vu "New York 11 spetembre" sur France3 a 22h50, un documentaire a voir absolument.
Pas de voyeurisme, que de la "vie"...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

un peu plus de precision 
(j'y suis peut-etre alé un peu fort en résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
Source 

Réalisation: Jules Naudet et Gédéon Naudet. 
Origine: France. 2002. 


Jules et Gédéon Naudet, en ce mois de septembre 2001, suivaient les pompiers de Manhattan depuis le printemps en vue de réaliser un documentaire. Le 11, une simple fuite de gaz conduit Jules et les pompiers aux alentours immédiats du World Trade Center. Soudain, un grondement suivi d'une explosion terrible : la première des Twin Towers vient d'être frappée. Jules a tout filmé, son image est la seule du premier crash. Il fait tourner sa caméra sans relâche. Les frères Naudet sont des premières équipes de sauvetage et seront considérés comme des pompiers et des héros à part entière lors de leur retour à la base.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Ne ratez pas l'émission spéciale court métrage mardi soir à partir de 00h55 et toute la nuit sur France 2 !


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Ne ratez pas l'émission spéciale court métrage mardi soir à partir de 00h55 et toute la nuit sur France 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci! On sait lire télérama


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci! On sait lire télérama
> 
> ...



oui bah justement ! Le papier toilette je ne le lis pas monsieur !!


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

en passant, le festival de Pantin est au top niveau de la création artistique cinématographique en courts métrages et autres expériences. 

et en plus, on peut y croiser des artistes cultes (donc inconnus, bah oui...) comme Jonas Mekas (pas la voix ni autre chose) qui est vachement sympa quand on le croise à boire un verre de bordeaux à la terrasse d'un bar parisien.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

Le festival se tiendra du 30 janvier au 7 février 2004 

Comme d'habitude, les spectateurs pourront assister aux programmes _Internationnal, Nationnal, Labo (numérique) et bien d'autres surprises dont les rétrospectives_ :

*Rétrospectives*

_Brasil !_
Cinq programmes de courts métrages pour rendre compte du formidable essor de la production brésilienne au cours de ces quinze dernières années.

_Piscine_
Plongées et contre-plongées dans une production qui na pas peur de mouiller son maillot.

_Hommage à François Truffaut_
Des classiques, des films oubliés, des découvertes et quelques surprises pour célébrer le cinéaste disparu en 1984.

_Clips_
Depuis ses origines, le cinéma et la musique sont intimement liés.  Le vidéo clip, dernier avatar de cette union, recèle des créations éclectiques et surprenantes.

_Mémoire_
Carte blanche à lAgence du Court Métrage pour son 20ème anniversaire.

_Carte blanche à Karé Productions_
Films choisis par le producteur lauréat du Prix Procirep 2003.

_Europe en courts 8_
Courts métrages expérimentaux présentés par la Coordination Européenne des Festivals de Cinéma, avec le soutien de la Commission Européenne. 

_Films en région_
Courts métrages récents tournés et aidés en régions.

_Regards d'Afrique_
Courts métrages africains francophones.


Plus d'infos très bientôt.


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

Petite parenthèse, en parlant de courts métrages.
Le festival Imagina, ça existe encore ?


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Petite parenthèse, en parlant de courts métrages.
> Le festival Imagina, ça existe encore ?


Google, lui, est toujours là...


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Google, lui, est toujours là...



Ca ne t'aurais pas pris plus de temps de répondre correctement.
A moins que tu ne saches pas.


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne t'aurais pas pris plus de temps de répondre correctement.
> A moins que tu ne saches pas.


Question inutile, réponse tout aussi inutile je te l'accorde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu as fait la recherche au moins ?


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

Non.

C'est un peu comme ma fille.
Pour me débarrasser de sa question, je lui conseille de regarder dans le dictionnaire.

Pourtant partager un moment comme celui ci est bénéfique.
Dialogue. Question - réponse.
On regarde le dico ensemble.
Ca s'appelle un échange.
Sinon personne n'aurait à discuter de quoi que ce soit.

Donc ma question n'est pas là que pour poser la question.
Ca peut être l'occasion de faire parler des gens sur le sujet.

Principe du forum. 
Isn't it ?


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> C'est un peu comme ma fille.
> Pour me débarrasser de sa question, je lui conseille de regarder dans le dictionnaire.



Je crois que tu as répondu à ta question, non ?


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu as répondu à ta question, non ?



Va voir dans google si j'y suis.


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Question inutile, réponse tout aussi inutile je te l'accorde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors ? tu sèches toujours ?
Au lieu de susciter un échange par une question à laquelle tu aurais pu trouver réponse tout seul, tu aurais pu tout aussi bien commencer directement par demander si quelqu'un connaissait la raison de l'arrêt du festival IMAGINA, s'il avait été remplacé par un autre etc... Mais bien sûr, il fallait encore que le sujet te tienne à coeur, au lieu de vouloir parler pour parler, dans le vide, simplement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Maintenant, si ça t'intéresse vraiment, faut te bouger un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMAGINA 
Festival de Clermont 

Tu habites Paris je crois ? Il y en a aussi là-bas, c'est dingue non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






festival des lutins


----------



## Xav' (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu habites Paris je crois ? Il y en a aussi là-bas, c'est dingue non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, bein moi, le festival des Lutins, et bein, si j'veux, j'y vais à pied, et en moins de dix munites.

Et toc !

D'abord...

_[c'était mon heure de nombrillisme accentué, à vous les studios]_


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> au lieu de vouloir parler pour parler



Brillante démo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avais tu réellement besoin de t'époumonner aussi longtemps, pour finir par chercher à ma place ?
Tu causes, tu causes, mais finalement j'ai ce que je voulais.

T'es vraiment trop bon.
_Oups, je l'ai écrit avec un "b"_


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Avais tu réellement besoin de t'époumonner aussi longtemps, pour finir par chercher à ma place ?
> Tu causes, tu causes, mais finalement j'ai ce que je voulais.



C'est bien ce que je pensais, c'était juste pour faire de l'air ta question.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

Retour au sujet initial si vous le voulez bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors Xav' ? Le festival des lutins oui, pas de problèmes mais n'oublie pas ta terre natale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_en plus parait que cette année au festival il vont faire une série "odorama" : Commentry a soudoyé Rhone Poulenc pour la production d'un film sur la ville ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2004)

*UP !!*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

au programme de cette après midi : F10 avec notamment un court "a quoi ca sert de voter écolo ?" réalisé par Aure Atika et qui est très attendu (malgré un certain a priori).

J'essaierais cette semaine de vous faire partager certains court-métrages (non pas en vous les narrant, mais en vous en montrant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Je serais ravi de vous présenter un extrait d'un court métrage réalisé par  *Blaireaux productions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* ) c'est digne de vous


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

J'aime bien Aure Atika, physiquement, je trouve qu'elle à beaucoup à dire.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2004)

&gt;&gt;&gt; court-métrage à visionner : le musicien 

Très joli. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'essaie de vous en trouver d'autres


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos ariel wizman se produira au velvet  mercredi 5 et non pas jeudi et vendredi comme prevu (c'est pas du scoop ca?)



Il est passé cette année aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Allez bande de veinards, regardez ce que je vous ai déniché :Et hop quelques courts-métrages en ligne (petits et peu d'animation donc pas trop lourds


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2004)

Très bien le site de *jojo in the stars* !!!
Je ne sais pas qui était en compétition avec lui, mais il mérite son prix, il m'a l'air vraiment bien ce petit fLim.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Février 2004)

En effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'était le chouchou de prerima .... au passage elle a voté pour lui (lorsque vous achetez un abonnement pour les scéances du court-métrage vous avez en plus des scéances, et d'une entrée pour la cérémonie de cloture, un billet pour voter pour les 3 palmarès : Nationnal, Internationnal et Labo).

Ainsi, nos votes se sont portés pour : 
*joJo in the stars (G-B)dans la compétition internationnale,  
* _Mission Priviet_  pour la compétition nationnale, et   
*_Délices_  pour la compétition labo.














Mission Priviet m'a halluciné (c'est un documentaire sur une mission spatiale de Soyouz échoué dans les années 70 ... durant laquelle 3 spationnautes russes seraient morts. Le problème est que le gouvernement russe a toujours démenti... un accident d'entrainement .. je ne vous en dit pas plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Quand à Délices .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 en fait tous ceux qui l'ont vu se sont dit : "c'est une merde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "






En fait ce film est très simple : quelques travellings sur le haut du corps d'un enfant (bras + tete) et sur un petit plan d'eau avec un poisson rouge japonais. Jusque là rien de spécial.. sauf que chcune de ces images est entre-coupée d'image genre papier peint en fleur ... 1 image par sec .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. (peux vous dire qu'on connait très vite le nombre d'épileptique que peut contenir une salle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .. S'mettent tous à tomber comme des mouches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Bref ca devient vite pénible pour les yeux mais passé les 30 secondes de surprise commence à apparaitre un sentiment de déni, de "mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce film ?" .. on s'met à farfouiller dans son programme pour savoir combien de temps dure le film ...  *9 min*





 çà n'a l'air de rien mais ca commence à etre long .. d'autant que l'on en n'est meme pas à la moitié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis cette musique ....  _sometiiiiiiiiiimes ... i feeeeel liiike a mooootherlessss child _ d'Odetta .. z'ont mis la fonction repeat ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et c'est alors que la magie opère : la musique semble etre sur le point de s'arreter.. de se baisser .. Et hopp !  SOOOOMEtiiiiiiimes ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et là commence à apparaitre un sourire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur les lèvres de tout le monde, sourire caractérisé par un certain "pfff encore ?" .. ...la musique baisse... la chanteuse ne chante plus .. Et hop "SOOOOOMETIIIIIIIIIMES ... " et again and again ... la ca devient plus qu'exaspérant .. à tel point que celà provoque l'hilarité involontaire de tout le rang que nous occupions ... non on ne se moque pas du film .. non le film ne nous fait pas rire (y a pas lieu) mais .. ce sentiment de malaise s'est transformé ... on n'en peut plus, on n'en a marre et ca en rajoute une couche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Noim de zeus c'est pas possible ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 On en pleure comme jamais on a pu pleurer de rire. Et je commence à me dire .. que ce film est génial .. il a réussi son coup : esthétiquement et techniquement parlant, le film est interessant certes, d'aucuns le trouveront chiant à souhait (9 min quand meme)  mais tellement chiant qu'il en devient génial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aurais du mal à expliquer ce sentiment, mais je tenais à vous en faire part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A noter que ce film a reçu le prix Canal+ .. voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (l'un des seuls trucs de bien de canl cette année .... )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Février 2004)

*YOOOP !*








Trop fort on peut voir le film en intégralité !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&gt;&gt;&gt; cliquez ici &lt;&lt;&lt; Bien sur c'est du real one mais c'est du pur bonheur. Ca dure 26 minutes, mais regardez tout .. jusqu'à la fin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A prévoir pour ce soir, pour ceux qui bossent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2004)

héhé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vous ai dégotté un divx (en toute légalité) d'un court métrage promu au festival cette année :  *Le musicien*, court-métrage d'animation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







&gt;&gt;&gt; cliquez ici pour voir la vidéo en entier !!!&lt;&lt;&lt; (63 Mo tout de même.. je vous conseille de faire un ctrl-clic sur le lien pour télécharger la vidéo directement.

La vidéo étant au format Divx, vous pouvez  télécharger les codecs nécessaires (pour ceux n'utilisant pas VLC ou mplayer).

Bonne projection !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2004)

J'vais aller boire ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

Moi aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2004)

Ah ! bien !!

A noter une excellente musique de Margo


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2004)

Excellent, merci Finn pour tes bons liens


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

Très chouette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mystère et poésie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu trouves d'autres liens...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ps:  Un petit film marrant


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très chouette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

Un    petit autre tout droit arrivé d'Imagina


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un    petit autre tout droit arrivé d'Imagina


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un    petit autre tout droit arrivé d'Imagina



héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les 2 minutes du peuple .. m'rappelle avoir écouté çà y a quelques années


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2004)

Allez encore 2 court-métrages d'animation bande de petits veinards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* &gt;&gt;&gt;XP-interdites&lt;&lt;&lt; (58 Mo)

*&gt;&gt;&gt;L'attaque du corbeau dormant&lt;&lt;&lt;  (42 Mo)

Faites chauffer les lecteurs !!


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Allez encore 2 court-métrages d'animation bande de petits veinards
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ces deux derniers ne sont pas du même niveau que Le Musicien que j'ai beaucoup apprécié (la musique est vraiment top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2004)

dommage que ce soit qu'en real


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ces deux derniers ne sont pas du même niveau que Le Musicien que j'ai beaucoup apprécié (la musique est vraiment top
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 musique de  *Margo* que je n'ai pas encore trouvé chez mon disquaire pour le moment


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En effet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elle est "connue" ??



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un    petit autre tout droit arrivé d'Imagina





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ps:  Un petit film marrant



Ces deux-là sont très drôles


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort on peut voir le film en intégralité !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dommage, leur serveur doit ramer car la vidéo ne cesse d'être interrompue (j'ai laissé tomber  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> dommage, leur serveur doit ramer car la vidéo ne cesse d'être interrompue (j'ai laissé tomber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais je n'ai pas eu de problèmes pour le voir la première fois.. je vais réessayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> elle est "connue" ??



"Connu" pas vraiment, du moins pas encore :  voici leur site  (réalisé par l'équipe technique du film à propos).
je n'ai pas encore cherché l'album du groupe ( 2 musiciens, une chanteuse) chez mon disquaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A faire donc


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2004)

A noter qu'ils seront le 23 avril au printemps de bourges, l'occasion pour eux de se faire connaitre et de faire parler d'eux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Septembre 2004)

Et on rempile.

OYez oyez !  

_le festival Internationnal du court métrage aura lieu du *28 janvier au 5 février* à Clermont-Ferrand_
Pensez y  (posez des jours de congés dès maintenant !   )

Au programme, comme d'hab, les compétitions internationales et nationales, compétition Labo (expérimental, animation, etc ...)

A celà s'ajouteront des rétrospective. Voici en avant première pour vous, les différents thèmes qui seront abordés :

- Norvège
- Boxe
- Cinémalité (un programme bestimentaire  )
- Ecole Sam Spiegel de Jérusalem
- Mémoire (prgramme consacré à une technique d'animation : les silhouettes animées)
- Carte Blanche aux films de la grande ourse
- Europe en courts
- Régionales
- Afrique
- Clips
- Scolaire
- Enfants

Et j'en oublie. Bref que du bon. Une ambiance de folie, l'excitation tout çà, l'attente, le froid, mais le plaisir des yeux, des déceptions, de l'émotion, des surprises, des bonnes surprises, des franches rigolades, des films sérieux, des films drôles, des films expérimentaux bizarroides qui vous font pisser de rire malgré eux ... (Sometiiiiiiiimes I feeel    )

Bref, si vous n'avez jamais essayé, c'est une expérience à tenter. Qu'on aime ou pas ce type de format, ca ne laisse pas indifférent en tout cas.

Alors *VIENDEZ ! *


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et on rempile.
> 
> OYez oyez !
> 
> ...


 Je s'rais plus a Clermont en Fevrier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je s'rais plus a Clermont en Fevrier



raison de plus pour y revenir


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> raison de plus pour y revenir


Ah ouais pas bete ca


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> OYez oyez !
> 
> _le festival Internationnal du court métrage aura lieu du *28 janvier au 5 février* à Clermont-Ferrand_
> Pensez y  (posez des jours de congés dès maintenant !   )


J'en prend bonne note mais je ne promet rien. 

Tout ça pour dire que vous pourrez enchaîner sur le festival du film d'animation, qui se déroulera du 3 au 13 février à Bruxelles, Gand et Liège. Chaque année c'est un coffre à bijoux.


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'en prend bonne note mais je ne promet rien.
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que vous pourrez enchaîner sur le festival du film d'animation, qui se déroulera du 3 au 13 février à Bruxelles, Gand et Liège. Chaque année c'est un coffre à bijoux.


Est-ce que tu as eu l'occasion d'y voir Destino, un projet avorté Dali/Disney?
un OVNI, une Merveille. :love: 

Même pour moi qui ne suis pas une admiratrice de l'homme à moustaches ( et je ne parle pas de SuperMoquette... )


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu as eu l'occasion d'y voir Destino, un projet avorté Dali/Disney?
> un OVNI, une Merveille. :love:
> 
> Même pour moi qui ne suis pas une admiratrice de l'homme à moustaches ( et je ne parle pas de SuperMoquette... )


 Je n'ai malheureusement pas eu la chance de voir ce chef-d'oeuvre dans son intégralité...  Juste un extrait dans un documentaire sur Fantasia, dans lequel ce film d'animation devait figurer... J'espère combler cette lacune un jour.


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai malheureusement pas eu la chance de voir ce chef-d'oeuvre dans son intégralité...  Juste un extrait dans un documentaire sur Fantasia, dans lequel ce film d'animation devait figurer... J'espère combler cette lacune un jour.


 Oui, 8mn de pur plaisr.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et on rempile.
> 
> OYez oyez !
> 
> ...



Au risque de me répéter, ... le mois de janvier comme chaque année est synonyme de froid et du festivaldu court-métrage (lun ne vas jamais sans l'autre ici à Clermont  )

Viendez nombreux  (et qui sait çà pourrait conincïder avec une AES clermontoise


----------



## ginette107 (28 Janvier 2005)

attention mesdames et messieurs:  

Ce soir , le festival du court métrage ouvre ses portes :love: 

Bonne semaine aux festivaliers, et qui sait peut être qu'un jour, Finn arrivera à organiser une AES pendant le court métrage   :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2005)

Non non, les AESC c'est à Paques ! Pour les mini-AESC, ca reste à voir pour l'an prochain 

PS : tu as reçu un mail


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2005)

pour les chanceux .. des coups de coeur ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2005)

Et je rappelle que quelques courts sont accessible à l'adresses des brèves digitales  (cf pages précédentes).

Ainsi, meme pour les non festivaliers, le court-métrage devient accessible


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2005)

le palmarès 2005 

Un palmarès qui n'a pas fait l'unanimité selon les réactions du public. 
On regrettera également l'absence de festivités (meme pas le moindre forum pour remplacer l'arrière-court qui était l'occasion de vraiment vivre le festival chaque année). Or depuis l'an passé, ... c'en est fini pour raisons de rentabilité.



Bon sinon cette AES court-métrage 2006 ? On prévoit à l'avance, hein ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2005)

Up 

Je suis tombé récemment sur des courts-métrages dont un (le puit) que j'avais vu lors du festival il y a quelques années. Je vous en avait peut-etre parlé, alors comme j'ai pensé à bookmarker le lien, je vous en fait profité. Sur le site de Jerome Boulbes vous pouvez télécharger 3 courts métrages (qualité minimum oblige, mais ca reste très convenable, meme en plein écran) qu'il a réalisé.

Voici donc en téléchargement direct :
- Le puits (21 Mo) 
- La mort de Tau (26 Mo) 
- Rascagnes (24 Mo)

A noter qu'il prépare un long métrage intitulé Nuage


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

Up !

Pour Ti'punch 

On s'organise une mini AES festival cette année alors ? :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Up !
> 
> Pour Ti'punch
> 
> On s'organise une mini AES festival cette année alors ? :love:




Yep!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Avec plaisir  

Viendez nombreux... y'aura à voire et à boire :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Up !
> 
> Pour Ti'punch
> 
> On s'organise une mini AES festival cette année alors ? :love:



et moi on en a rien à f***** de mon avis


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> et moi on en a rien à f***** de mon avis



non, rien à péter


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de découvrir ce thread ... 
Ca me rappelle des semaines de folie ... 3-4 séances par jour :sleep: 
J'adore :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> et moi on en a rien à f***** de mon avis



mais si !!!

(en même temps t'as ton bac à passer     )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir ce thread ...
> Ca me rappelle des semaines de folie ... 3-4 séances par jour :sleep:
> J'adore :love: :love: :love:



Ok, je lance un fil dans rendez-vous


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je lance un fil dans rendez-vous



Ben on a déjà les dates ....


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> non, rien à péter



qu'est ce que tu peux être désagréable... :mouais:

oups j'ai osé tutoyer un modo la gaffe...


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

ça marche pour moi


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pour moi



tu connais ???


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu connais ???


le festival ? oui bien sût, la référence en matière de courts !
et puis y'a des Clermontois que je veux rencontrer ! :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> le festival ? oui bien sût, la référence en matière de courts !
> et puis y'a des Clermontois que je veux rencontrer ! :love:



... oui mais bon je pensais que c'était très local comme festival


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... oui mais bon je pensais que c'était très local comme festival


non, non, c'est très connu comme festival, mais le court apportant sensiblement moins de monde dans les salles... :mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non, non, c'est très connu comme festival, mais le court apportant sensiblement moins de monde dans les salles... :mouais:



yes c'est connu mais de là a venir de Grenoble !!!
et pourtant les salles sont bondées ... si il pouvait y avoir un peu moins de monde pour la file d'attente à Gergo


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> yes c'est connu mais de là a venir de Grenoble !!!
> et pourtant les salles sont bondées ... si il pouvait y avoir un peu moins de monde pour la file d'attente à Gergo


c'est surtout que dès qu'il y a une ÆS à 3 heures de voiture de Grenoble, j'ai envie de venir !


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... oui mais bon je pensais que c'était très local comme festival




par la fréquentation le fextival du court de clermont est le second après le festival de Cannes... et c'est un des plus gros festival du court au monde (parceque lun des plus ancien) avec un marché du film court très actif.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> par la fréquentation le fextival du court de clermont est le second après le festival de Cannes... et c'est un des plus gros festival du court au monde (parceque lun des plus ancien) avec un marché du film court très actif.



yes mais je parlais de spectateurs ...


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> yes mais je parlais de spectateurs ...






			
				Ti'Punch a dit:
			
		

> par la fréquentation le festival du court de clermont est le second après le festival de Cannes



ben oui moi aussi ... fréquentation = nombre de spectateurs   (enfin je crois)


----------



## MACcossinelle (6 Décembre 2005)

profitez-en bien...


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ben oui moi aussi ... fréquentation = nombre de spectateurs   (enfin je crois)



dans la fréquentation je ne parle pas des professionnels


----------



## dada didouda (6 Décembre 2005)

Clermond ... très bon festival !

Faut être prêt à passer 10H devant des cours parfois inégaux, mais c'est très bonne ambiance, films internationaux, faut y aller ! Et c'est tellement rare de ne pas attendre 00H00 pour regarder du court...

J'espère y retourner cette année. 

Note pour très bientôt: demander des accréditations:mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Décembre 2005)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Note pour très bientôt: demander des accréditations:mouais:



... à quel titre ????


----------



## dada didouda (6 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... à quel titre ????



ben... en tant qu'association video. Je sais que ça peut marcher. Et sinon, à ce titre: http://www.ayeaye-vo.com/index.html


:rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Décembre 2005)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> ben... en tant qu'association video. Je sais que ça peut marcher. Et sinon, à ce titre: http://www.ayeaye-vo.com/index.html
> 
> 
> :rose:



c'est cool ça


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... à quel titre ????



en tant que pilier de comptoir ... ça marcherait???  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... oui mais bon je pensais que c'était très local comme festival



Bah pour sur que c'est connu, et les AES clermontoises font venir les macgéens du fin fond de la suisse du sud ou de la capitale de la france, alors c'est pour dire :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> yes mais je parlais de spectateurs ...



Plus de 100 000, et ca augmente tous les ans.



			
				MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> profitez-en bien...


 
Ouais, ... genre :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour sur que c'est connu, et les AES clermontoises font venir les macgéens du fin fond de la suisse du sud ou de la capitale de la france, alors c'est pour dire :rateau:



Bon alors le succès du festival est du au court-métrage ou à la réunion de macophiles


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2006)

A défaut de pouvoir vous montrer les meilleurs courts ayant participé au festival (compétition officiel et rétrospective), voici quelques morceaux de 2nd choix .
Conseil : téléchargez la vidéo (CTRL clic ou clic droit).

- *L'anguille* (The Eel)









- *Believe* (R.U.)










- *Ah Pook est là* (R.U.)

Pour accéder à la vidéo










- *Deviant!* (R.U.)


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A défaut de pouvoir vous montrer les meilleurs courts ayant participé au festival (compétition officiel et rétrospective), voici quelques morceaux de 2nd choix .



 p'tit homme bleu   
Une bien bonne idée là  ...
J'en profite pour regrouper les liens postés dans le fil de l'AES : 

WebO nous a trouvé comme "Petite mise en bouche..." ... que tout le monde a aimé si je me souviens bien.

Perso j'ai bien rigolé avec - ce film


----------

